# NBA Finals 2003-2004 Game Thread: Detroit Pistons vs. Los Angeles Lakers



## DetBNyce

<center>







</center>

<center>*Starting Sunday, June 6th, 2004*

*Games Televised on:* 







</center>

*<center>







vs.







<center>*

Official  Home for the 2003-2004 NBA Finals

<center>*Starting Lineups*</center>

<center>



































l



































</center>

*







vs.







*









</center>









</center>*










</center>7 Brian Cook PF 
2 Derek Fisher PG 
17 Rick Fox SF 
14 Stanislav Medvedenko FC
21 Kareem Rush SG 
9 Bryon Russell GF 
4 Luke Walton*


</center>










</center>*41 Elden Campbell C 
8 Darvin Ham F 
10 Lindsey Hunter PG 
7 Mike James PG 
31 Darko Milicic FC 
13 Mehmet Okur FC 
34 Corliss Williamson SF*




<center>*Playoff Schedule

Game 1 - June 6th  








@









Game 2 - June 8th  








@









Game 3 - June 10th  








@









Game 4 - June 13th  








@







</center>*

<center>







</center>

*</center>Props to Rawse on the Game Thread layout*


----------



## DerangedDisco

I have a feeling that we will lose this game. I don't think that we will be ready and the Lakers will come out really strong.

BTW, shouldn't the coaches be switched?


----------



## DetBNyce

> Originally posted by <b>DerangedDisco</b>!
> I have a feeling that we will lose this game. I don't think that we will be ready and the Lakers will come out really strong.
> 
> BTW, shouldn't the coaches be switched?


Good catch, I spent like an half hour doing this and sometimes things slip through the cracks. Thanks.


----------



## Brian.

I posted this in another thread in the pistons forum I just thought I would post it in here too.



> I may not be the most popular person in the pistons forum after this but sadly the pistons run will end here. Its tough coming to that conclusion as a pistons fan but sometimes you just have to face facts. As good as Ben and Rasheed are they won't be able to shut down O'Neal over a 7 game series. Tay's a good defender but he had his problems guarding Jefferson and last time I checked Kobe is about 72 times better than RJ offensively. I like the Chauncey/GP matchup unforunetaly LB doesn't like his PG to score or at least make scoring his first option. Rip will be able to get his points but unless he drops 40 points every game that won't be enough to win 4 games. We do have a better bench but this is the finals Kobe and Shaq will play at least 40 minutes. So while Okur can run circles around Slava Medvedenko its only going last for about 4 minutes before Jackson gets disgusted and puts Shaq back in the game. I intially thought the Lakers would win it in 5 but I will give my pistons more credit and say Lakers in 6.


I hope I am dead wrong and you guys can bump this thread and make fun of me.


----------



## DetBNyce

In order to win this series I believe that we have to win two games in LA and sadly I don't see that happening. I can't see us winning three games in a row at home. We have already lost at least one game at home in the three previous series, so chances are we probaly will lose another one in this series, forcing us to win 2 out of 4 in LA -- not good in my book. Like Brian I hope I am wrong and I would love for you guys to rag on me if we won.


----------



## TheHeff

I think we'll split in L.A. take 2 of 3 at home and win game 6 at L.A. to close it out. I'm looking for Shed to really step up his game and get some more points. I think he could do with alot more touches. Ben needs to make the 2-3 footers if where to have any chance, hopefully we'll see a renewed TP after the good 4th Q he had in game 6.


----------



## PistonFAN81

i think that the pistons will surprise alot of people and I think that rip is gonna keep scoring. I think that they are gonna underestimate us in this series which will give us the advantage.


----------



## thrillhouse

i think we need chauncey to have a big series, and that he will have a big series, ,we also will need about 15 from tay.


----------



## Lope31

I'm being questioned around my city for saying that the Pistons will win in six.

I believe we CAN win and I'm predicting we will too just so I can say I called it. It'll be tough though.


----------



## SLAM

Sheed has historically played extremely well vs. LA in the playoffs, and hopefully this series will be no different. Sheed has also played some of the most effective defense on Shaq that I've seen in the playoffs, although he hasn't had to do it through an entire game. 

Go Pistons!


----------



## DetBNyce

*Dumars gets the final words*



> But Dumars was still smiling. He'd been a key part of a championship team here, but just one part, responsible for himself. This team was his creation. The lost atmosphere that had made Detroit a tough place to play -- and had been lost during Dumars' waning days as a player -- had been retrieved. The last laugh, if he wanted it, was his.
> 
> 
> "I could sit here and try to throw it back in people's faces," he said. "But it would be just so shallow of me, because we're playing in the NBA Finals. And I think that kind of speaks for itself, more than anything else I could possibly say. All those people, I'll look at them with a great big smile. While I'm at the Finals."


Full Article


----------



## irishfury

Joe Dumars rocks go pistons


----------



## PistonFAN81

dude Dumars is da man.....he always shows me that he cares about the team. i also would have to agree with chauncey having a great series. i think that he needs to drive on payton a lil more than he usually does in a game....


----------



## Lope31

I can't believe we have to wait all the way till Sunday! At least this will let us catch up to the Lakers as far as rest goes.


----------



## fear the fro

I don't really think that there is any one "key" to beating LA...they don't have any real weaknesses. All the Pistons can do is bring it every night, play their best every time they get on the court, and if they do that I think we will have a decent shot of winning.

Here's something to remember about winning on the road-In every series, the team we played was undefeated at home before we played them. (That stat is meaningless for the first series though...) But we were 2-0 on the road against the Bucks, 1-2 against Jersey, and 2-1 against the Pacers, which is very good considering home court advantage is even bigger in the playoffs. 

So basically while I can't really say I'm expecting the Pistons to win, don't count them out. We've already beaten the two time defending EC champ, the team with the best record, and were very close to beating the full Lakers team twice this season.


----------



## DetBNyce

> The heavy odds favor Shaq, which makes sense to most people. Uh, most people not named Wallace.
> 
> “Ben and I are going to go hard and do what we can,” Rasheed Wallace said Thursday, as the Pistons prepared for their NBA Finals meeting against the Lakers. “That’s a big man right there. We’re not going to back down from him, though.”
> 
> Rasheed was being pleasant, for as long as he could stand. So was Ben. But the series hasn’t even started, and both already are sick of the angle.
> 
> “(Shaq) is the most dominant player in the NBA, but that doesn’t mean we’ve got to be scared of him,” Rasheed said. “Look at Michael Jordan. He was the most dominating player in his time — was Joe Dumars scared of him?”
> 
> Nope.
> 
> “There you go then. It’s all on the character of that person. If you got a punk dude who’s guarding him, then yeah, he’s going to be scared. But if you got a dog with heart, you go out and get him.”


Full Article


----------



## thrillhouse

gameday is finally here, im fired up, this felt like one of those long waits from the nets series.


----------



## Anthony788

Cant wait for this game to start. Woke up with a great feeling in my gut. BEAT LA!


----------



## Lope31

I'm making sure I get all of my school crap done before 830 because at 830 nothing else matters.


----------



## DetBNyce

I'm most interested in seeing what kind of gameplan LB has stirred up. 

Will he front Shaq? We definitely have the length to do so. I hope we do whatever it takes to get Shaq out of a comfort zone. Do we sag down to help on him before the pass gets there or do we double as soon as he touches the ball.

Will we play zone? We have a long team and that could bother LA just a little.

What will Tayshaun bring to the table?

Will our bench show what they are really made of?

Will we play one-on-one basketball or team ball?

Lots of questions to be answered tonight and over the course of the series.


----------



## Brian.

I think game one will be our best shot to win a game in LA the Lakers hopefully will underestimate the pistons and not have their A game. I think that if both Chauncey and Rip score about 20-25 a piece we will keep it close and maybe even win.


----------



## Lope31

What do you guys think about this...

I remember when I was in Detroit watching the Lakers play not his year but last year they copied something the Bulls had done the night before. We put Corliss Williamson on Shaq to keep him out of the key as best he could and had Ben Wallace floating around in the background for some weakside blocks. It worked well and we won the game by about 20. Should we try that? If it worked then imagine how it would be now that we have Sheed. We now have even more possibilities to do this...

Shaq | Corliss < BWallace
Shaq | BWallace < RWallace
Shaq | Corliss < RWallace

We could even replace Corliss with Campbell because he is another big body who played with Shaq for 3 years.

Who knows, maybe even Darko could come in and play the weakside or use his wacky foreign tactics to drive Shaq nuts. Darko is not a weak guy and for some reason I'm feeling that he might be ONE of our best bets against Shaq.

Another bright side for us is Sheed and Okur could take Shaq out of the paint and tire him out. Once Shaq is out of the paint we could have Rip cutting around Ben Wallace screens in the post.

If Shaq stays home and lets say Malone takes on the task of guarding Sheed or Okur on the perimeter then we could exploit that.


----------



## BG7

* Go Pistons 

I just hate the Lakers so much and really do not want to see them win again. I would really like to see a team from the East to win to prove that the West does not have a garunteed win in the Finals. A 7 Game Series would also be interesting because it would prolong the nba season and would make what I think would be a very very competitive game 7. *


----------



## thrillhouse

> Originally posted by <b>KABI</b>!
> What do you guys think about this...
> 
> I remember when I was in Detroit watching the Lakers play not his year but last year they copied something the Bulls had done the night before. We put Corliss Williamson on Shaq to keep him out of the key as best he could and had Ben Wallace floating around in the background for some weakside blocks. It worked well and we won the game by about 20. Should we try that? If it worked then imagine how it would be now that we have Sheed. We now have even more possibilities to do this...
> 
> Shaq | Corliss < BWallace
> Shaq | BWallace < RWallace
> Shaq | Corliss < RWallace
> 
> We could even replace Corliss with Campbell because he is another big body who played with Shaq for 3 years.
> 
> Who knows, maybe even Darko could come in and play the weakside or use his wacky foreign tactics to drive Shaq nuts. Darko is not a weak guy and for some reason I'm feeling that he might be ONE of our best bets against Shaq.
> 
> Another bright side for us is Sheed and Okur could take Shaq out of the paint and tire him out. Once Shaq is out of the paint we could have Rip cutting around Ben Wallace screens in the post.
> 
> If Shaq stays home and lets say Malone takes on the task of guarding Sheed or Okur on the perimeter then we could exploit that.



a lot of people are talking about how Darko is going to get some time in this series, to try and bang with shaq, but i dont really want to see this happening right now because darko would just be overwhelmed and i think it wouldnt be beneficial for him in the long run to have any sort of time against shaq.


----------



## D.Spartan

First break.
Pistons up & looking good so far.
Nice to see Chauncey hit his 1st 2 shots.


----------



## Lope31

Chauncey and Rasheed are doing great so far. Rip is getting good shots despite drawing tons of attention from the Lakers, h e just isn't hitting them. He'll be back though. I'm scared that both Ras and Ben have fouls on Shaq so far.


----------



## irishfury

good game so far...


----------



## D.Spartan

leading after 1.


----------



## irishfury

hehehe fouls galore


----------



## irishfury

anyone else notice the girl behind phil jackson


----------



## D.Spartan

> Originally posted by <b>irishfury</b>!
> anyone else notice the girl behind phil jackson


Hell Ya!


----------



## D.Spartan

Nice little run.
Good Guys by 6.


----------



## irishfury

That was horrible to use a big man to double kobe just to have shaq flush it


----------



## irishfury

Wow my nerves are rocked


----------



## Lope31

The good guys now up 13. Huge Hunter trey.


----------



## D.Spartan

Wow! That was easy.
3 more wins.


----------



## irishfury

I love it when the pistons win


----------



## TheHeff

I'm gonna say what where all thinking...This series IS going to be a sweep! Stones all the way. Damn what a game! Eat **** Laker fans!!!!!!! Damn It feels good to be from the D! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH I love da Pistons! All the haters can eat ****! Pistons in 6??? I ment to say Pistons in 4 baby!


----------



## MiamiHeat03

dont jinx it....


I'll be rooting for the Pistons because i dont like the Lakers.

Great game tonight....Lakers are a horrible offensive team.


----------



## Blazerfan024

Congrats on the Game 1 Win!!!!!

Now lets take 2 at the staples


----------



## Midnight_Marauder

> Originally posted by <b>TheHeff</b>!
> Damn It feels good to be from the D! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


Yeah until football season starts.....:laugh: 

But seriously.....HUGE WIN tonight.....You know the Lakers wont play that bad in game 2......just keep playing that defense.....the Lakers dont always show up.....they proved that tonight.....The Pistons have as good of a chance as any Eastern team the past few years to win the title......


----------



## Tersk

Woah, nice win guys

Congrats

Detroit in 6:yes:


----------



## wild_style

As a Twolves fan im rootin for you guys in the finals, huge win... congrats... Hopin for a pistons sweep, thinking lakers will get one or 2 tho

keep it up


----------



## thrillhouse

terrific game last night, we got production from everybody. we still got 87 with bad free throws and little from rip. I know shaq tore up ben in the first, but i think it was partly due to nerves. id like to see him get another shot at shaq early in game two.


----------



## TheHeff

> Originally posted by <b>thrillhouse</b>!
> terrific game last night, we got production from everybody. we still got 87 with bad free throws and little from rip. I know shaq tore up ben in the first, but i think it was partly due to nerves. id like to see him get another shot at shaq early in game two.


I agree I thought Ben looked abit shook in the first Q. That airball didn't help I'm sure but he looked back in rythm by nights end.


----------



## Lope31

Rip missed too much free throws for my liking. I bet he was a bit rattled as well.


----------



## jvanbusk

And that folks is why the Pistons went out and got Larry Brown to coach this basketball team. This had to be one of the finest coached games I have watched in some time. As the Lakers are taking the lead in the second quarter who leaves Rasheed Wallace and Tayshaun Prince on the bench? Not many coaches would do that, but Larry showed alot of restraint by keeping them on the bench with their two fouls, and not putting them in danger of a third. He's done that all year, but it seems so much more difficult to do in such an urgent and important game and series.

And what a great defensive gameplan. The Pistons were content with single coverage on Shaq and letting him dominate, while taking the others out of the game. Outside of Shaq and Kobe, the rest of the Lakers were pretty bad. And Kobe wasn't all that great either. I believe he shot something like 10-27. You would have thought that Shaq would have got 27 shots instead of just 16, with the way he was going. But who thinks Shaq is going to shoot 13-16 from the field and be solid at the free throw line? I don't know if that can happen, so somebody else for the Lakers has to step it up, which makes me happy as a Pistons fan. Because as we saw last night, Shaq and Kobe can't just dominate to get the wins against the Pistons.

I'd also like to comment on how well the bench played. They constantly get dogged it seems like, but they all played real well. I was especially pleased with the effort Campbell and Hunter put in. Hunter had a couple ill-advised shots in my opinion, but his play at the point was solid, and that's all we ask. And I thought Campbell did a nice job offensively and was a good body on Shaq. And in this series we need to get Corliss in at the three and let him dominate. Rick Fox isn't going to stop him and Devean George certainly isn't going to stop him. There is a definate mismatch there, and I hope the Pistons can exploit it in the upcoming games and Corliss can actually make them pay.

But who would have thought looking at the boxscore for the Pistons that they would have won this game?


----------



## Ballscientist

sweep? yes. if piston billups.
no, if piston billdowns.


----------



## DocBakk

when was Detroit last in the NBA finals?? thanks in advance


----------



## thrillhouse

> Originally posted by <b>DocBakk</b>!
> when was Detroit last in the NBA finals?? thanks in advance


the 90-91 season, they beat portland in the finals in i believe 6 ggames on vinnie johnson's .007 shot.


----------



## KingSpeed

no, it was the 1990 NBA Finals, meaning the 1989-90 season and the Pistons won in 5 games


----------



## the wall

Are we just gonna keep all the finals games in one thread?

Well anyways...GREAT 1st game, as we all know. With the exception of Rip everyone played a solid game, Tay really stepped it up. We missed tons of FT's and easy layups in the early stages of the game, it could've easily been a blowout. LA severly underrated our abilities on both sides of the ball and I gotta think that we proves somethign to them last night.

I'm expecting a much tougher effort tomorrow from the Lakers, but there were so many positives that came from Game 1. Shaq played just about as good as he can play efficiency - wise (13-16 FG, 8-12 FT). We proved that their bench has nothing when they're actually guarded -- infinite props to Larry Brown. He made a brilliant strategy to slow down the Lakers.

KEYS TO GAME 2

1. Keep working it in to Rasheed. He played limited minutes due to foul trouble but still came up with 14 points and a very efficient showing. I was elated that he finally hit the threes, and he often was in the blocks against Medvedenko and Kobe...two men who we know can not guard SHEED.

2. Let Billups continue to iso on Payton. Let's face it, Gary Payton is no longer the Glove. He's not the player he once was defensively, and it seems that Chauncey has too great of an offensive arsenal for Payton to contain. Payton picked up a great number of fouls, and Chauncey is way too strong for Fisher once Payton comes out of the game.

3. Attack the defensive boards. In Game 1 LA got a nice number of offensive rebounds, mostly balls that Shaq devoured and then put back down for an easy 2. If we can limit the amount of 2nd chance opportunities for the Lakers, I gotta think we're in a great position.

4. KEEP UP TAYSHAUN'S CONFIDENCE! We're a much better team when Tay is confident in his abilities to shoot the ball. His game is extremely mental, and if he starts doing good on the offensive end, his defense will pick up as well. If we can continue to get him the open looks and he can stay assertive, our chances increase exponentially.


While I believe the Lakers will make Game 2 much tougher, I believe that we can take it. The Lakers home crowd doesn't seem to be very loud, I think we can take this 2nd game. My confidence with a 2-0 lead coming home for 3 games in Auburn Hills would be indescribable! GO PISTONS


----------



## fear the fro

That was a great game yesterday, and considering the fact that there were a ton of things the Pistons could have done a lot better and we still won by 12 I think the Pistons have a much better shot at winning this thing than most people think. If the Pistons had cut down on their turnovers and grabbed more defensive rebounds this game could easily have been a blowout. LA was only able to keep it close thanks to dumb turnovers on our part and numerous second chance opportunities. We have got to do something about that going into Game 2. 

One thing I could not believe was Corliss guarding Shaq one on one for a stretch. Shaq either dunked or got fouled on like 3 straight possessions before Elden finally came in. How could Larry Brown seriously think that Corliss is even close to capable of containing Shaq? Shaq is like twice his size...Corliss is an average defender at best, there is no way he could hope to compete against Shaq on D. That was insane. 

I thought Corliss did do a good job on the other end though, which we haven't seen a lot of this postseason, and Elden looked a lot better than he has as well (although I would have liked to have seen him make more than 2 of 6 free throws.) As much as I would like it, I'm not sure they can continue to be productive because in the playoffs before last night they had both been somwhere between bad and horrible. Elden did do a very good job against Shaq, or at least as good a job as anyone could expect. I'm also not sure if we will be able to continue our hot 3 point shooting (6-12) but it would certainly be nice.

Rasheed and especially Chauncey played very good on offense and Tayshaun stepped it up as well. If all these guys can continue to produce on the offensive end we will win this series.

Our defense should keep us in Game 2, and if we can decrease our turnovers and their offensive rebounds and get Rip going, there is no reason why we shouldn't take 2 in LA.


----------



## N4Cheesehead

I feel the Pistons were not totally there on offense, but on de they were great shutting down everybody other than Shaq. Great stradegy on larry Browns part by shutting down everybody around shaq. cudos to him


----------



## thrillhouse

> Originally posted by <b>NathanLane</b>!
> no, it was the 1990 NBA Finals, meaning the 1989-90 season and the Pistons won in 5 games


yeah your right, i knew it was the 90 finals, so for some reason i thought it was the 91 season.


----------



## thrillhouse

i agree with the thing about corliss, he got busted up by shaq but that was not his fault. he can not be expected to guard shaq as a primary defender for any series of time.


----------



## PistonFAN81

I really don't think that rip was rattled I just think that he is gonna need a game or 2 to see the way that kobe plays D. I think that he might have to change some of his game and run off of screens a lil more. In the east the teams saw each other a lil more. So it will be nice to see what happens with his game....


----------



## DetBNyce

> The Pistons are considering throwing another big body at Los Angeles Lakers center Shaquille O’Neal tonight in Game 2 of the NBA Finals.
> 
> Darko Milicic, a 7-foot-1 rookie from Serbia, has been told to be ready to face O’Neal. The Pistons want to throw as many fresh legs as possible at him. They have worked with Milicic on his low-post defense and working against the pick-and-roll.
> 
> During their opening 87-75 victory Sunday, the Pistons used Ben Wallace, Rasheed Wallace, Corliss Williamson and Mehmet Okur against O’Neal. He shot 13-for-16 and scored 34 points, but Lakers Coach Phil Jackson felt the onslaught tired O’Neal late in the game.
> 
> “If they need me, I am there,” Milicic said. “I don’t know if I will be nervous or not. I have not played. But I am ready if they need me.”
> 
> Pistons assistant coach Herb Brown and President Joe Dumars confirmed that Milicic might play.


Full Article

I guess he can't do worse than Corliss defending Shaq, his offense is another story though.


----------



## ufm19

rip didn't do awful because he didn't have to same with the Bad Boys they were so deep that one player could let another one star.

rip will come back with a vengeance in Game 2 I think the Pistons could easily dominate the series. Yes it was 1990 I WAS AT THE GAME! GO ME!

The Microwave made my life. BACK-TO-BACK!

i agree that might've been the best coached game i've seen all year Detroit has so many fouls to give to shaq at least 24 that's why they are better suited to beat L.A. than the spurs or pacers. I think they can easily win the series if they play like they did in game 1. Their top scorers have to produce though; if Chauncey and Rip don't show up they still have a chance, contrary to what i used to think, because of their outstanding D which is something none of the three teams LA beat in 2000-2002 had but it will definitely hurt their chances. If the Pistons' backcourt score more than 40 points per game I think Detroit will win the series


----------



## Drewbs

> Originally posted by <b>ufm19</b>!
> if Chauncey and Rip don't show up they still have a chance, contrary to what i used to think, because of their outstanding D which is something none of the three teams LA beat in 2000-2002 had but it will definitely hurt their chances.


The Rockets are a good defensive team, and the Spurs play D just as good as the Pistons, the Spurs are just offensively inept compared to the Pistons because nobody on that team other than Duncan can consistently score points while the Pistons have Chauncey, Rip and Prince.


----------



## ufm19

um what league are you watching? The Spurs are a better team than Detroit offensively they score more points and scored more against the Lakers. The Pistons are a much better defensive unit. Their team defense is superior; look at the averages my man!


----------



## PacersguyUSA

Man, if Rip Hamilton played like this in the Pacers series, the Pacers would have won.


----------



## Brian.

I HATE CORLISS WILLIAMSON


----------



## PacersguyUSA

Man, if the Pistons played that kind of transition defense in the Pacers series, we would have won.


----------



## PacersguyUSA

I wonder why the refs have no problem giving Detroit techs when they played Milwaukee and Los Angeles, but they woulnd't give them a tech when they played the Pacers and they did worse things.


----------



## mrfrodo

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> I wonder why the refs have no problem giving Detroit techs when they played Milwaukee and Los Angeles, but they woulnd't give them a tech when they played the Pacers and they did worse things.


Pacersguy, Can you please stop complaining and putting up all of these comments on the Pacers up here. Its pretty simple, WE BEAT YOU and the refs not calling T's has absolutely nothing to do with it. This is an NBA Finals game thread and I do not believe the Pacers are there. 

*End of Rant*:sigh:


----------



## DetBNyce

Okur is laz as hell... it's like he is not even trying out there.


----------



## irishfury

Billups is playing with so much heart


----------



## mrfrodo

Another close game going into the fourth, I'll be glued to the TV

Nice seeing Rasheed step up and take advantage of Karl Malone in the post, If he can continue to do that we have a real shot at winning this game


----------



## BallBiologist

omg.. this is the first team that has got me so nervous that is not the Orlando Magic...


----------



## mrfrodo

PLEASE brick the three Lakers......brick the three:curse:


----------



## nikebasketball

*
I can't believe Kobe made that 3 !!

This is truly a great Finals game.
*


----------



## Midnight_Marauder

How come every time Kobe makes a shot Al Michaels acts like it is the most unbelievable shot in the world?.......Comparing Bryant to Jordan is unbelievable......the pro-Laker sentiment in the NBA is beginning to make me dislike basketball......


----------



## PacersguyUSA

> Its pretty simple, WE BEAT YOU and the refs not calling T's has absolutely nothing to do with it.


Did I say it did? I'll help you out here. The answer begins with a "n" and ends in an "o." Now, to help you further, that spells the word "no." For further reference, the word, "no," is defined as:

http://dictionary.reference.com/search?q=no.

Seeing as I never said, the Pacers would have won with the refs calling the technical fouls, all of the above applies.

By the way, I am commenting on the game. Notice how I talked about Rip Hamilton's play *in this game* and the Piston's transition defense *in this game* Can you not make a segway or connect it to outside sources?*slowly loses hope in the future of humanity*

*end of rant*:sigh: , some people, it feels like I need a disclaimer in my posts sometimes.


----------



## Midnight_Marauder

I swear the last 5 minutes of airtime has been nothing of how great Kobe is....oh Kobe doesnt get tired....oh Kobe has all the tricks offensively......Oh Kobe has "it" just like Jordan had it.....Here we go again the Pistons split the first two games at LA and all they talk about is the Lakers.....Pistons win game 1 and its because the Lakers didnt play well......Lakers win game 2 and the Lakers are the best team ever........


----------



## Crawscrew

Pistons chocked down the stretch...mental lapses. Fouling Shaq, you have to know to just back away and give him 2, you can't take a chance of a foul being called. Also not fouling anybody before Kobe shot. Don't give a great player the chance to beat you, foul him and make him miss on purpose and put your rebounding strenght to work. But with all that said, I think the Pistons have a great shot at winning this series, much more than I think anyone anticipated.


----------



## PacersguyUSA

> Originally posted by <b>reisedogg</b>!
> How come every time Kobe makes a shot Al Michaels acts like it is the most unbelievable shot in the world?.......Comparing Bryant to Jordan is unbelievable......the pro-Laker sentiment in the NBA is beginning to make me dislike basketball......


He didn't say it was the most unbelievable shot in the world or act in that matter. To paraphrase, he said it was a really good shot, which it in fact was. I see a comparisan to MJ because all of their last second shots seem to go in. He did not say Kobe is on MJ's overall level, he said that their end of the game play is similar, which it in fact was. 

By the way, Lakers win.


----------



## DerangedDisco

How the hell did we lose that game?
When it's over, all I can say is that I hate the Lakers more than I have ever hated a person or group in my life.


----------



## PatBateman

> Originally posted by <b>reisedogg</b>!
> How come every time Kobe makes a shot Al Michaels acts like it is the most unbelievable shot in the world?.......Comparing Bryant to Jordan is unbelievable......the pro-Laker sentiment in the NBA is beginning to make me dislike basketball......


I hate the Lakers as you can tell from my team, but this is off-base. Bryant is always clutch and is the 2nd best player in the league. He is the reason the Lakers are what they are.

Pistons have only themselves to blame. Fouling Shaq for the 3 point play, not fouling Kobe before getting a shot off, and a crazy runner by Billups. I hate the Lakers so much, but they just won the series. Pistons had it in their grasp. :sigh:


----------



## PacersguyUSA

> Originally posted by <b>reisedogg</b>!
> I swear the last 5 minutes of airtime has been nothing of how great Kobe is....oh Kobe doesnt get tired....oh Kobe has all the tricks offensively......Oh Kobe has "it" just like Jordan had it.....Here we go again the Pistons split the first two games at LA and all they talk about is the Lakers.....


Well, he was taking over that game at the that point. He had quite a few of the Laker's overtime points, as well as the last seconds three point shot. Would you prefer that talkl about the shoddy Detroit defense and offense in overtime?


----------



## UTJRod7

*What was Larry Brown thinking?*

I wanna know why the Pistons didn't foul before that 3, especially with the Lakers out of timeouts, what a mistake. Had they fouled it would have took the Lakers like a .4 miracle to win. That said I'm thinking great shot by Kobe and the Lakers for steping it up, but Detriot in 6.


----------



## ian

*Lakers came to play and it took some insane luck at the end to win a game at their home.*
It's not the end of the series - Detroit will still win it. Jumping ship because the Lakers got the benefit of a questionable 3 point play and then an insane Kobe Bryant three pointer is lame.


----------



## Midnight_Marauder

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> 
> 
> He didn't say it was the most unbelievable shot in the world or act in that matter. To paraphrase, he said it was a really good shot, which it in fact was. I see a comparisan to MJ because all of their last second shots seem to go in. He did not say Kobe is on MJ's overall level, he said that their end of the game play is similar, which it in fact was.
> 
> By the way, Lakers win.


No I mean EVERY SHOT KOBE MAKES......he could make a free throw....and stupid *** Doc Rivers would go....."You know what, Kobe is a great free throw shooter"......Kobe could sit on the bench and put a towel over his head then Al Michaels would be like...."See Kobe puttin a towel over his head...that is smart.....you know why Doc......He doesnt want to catch a cold for game 3....."


----------



## DetBNyce

Al Michaels and Doc Rivers seem like they're on the Lakers side. That was not a foul by Ben on Shaq, he stood straight up. Nonetheless we still should've won the game and we lost the game and maybe the series on a dumb decision to not foul.


----------



## PatBateman

> Originally posted by <b>ian</b>!
> *Lakers came to play and it took some insane luck at the end to win a game at their home.*
> It's not the end of the series - Detroit will still win it. Jumping ship because the Lakers got the benefit of a questionable 3 point play and then an insane Kobe Bryant three pointer is lame.


This is exactly the way it always happens with the Lakers. They catch one break and roll from there on out. It's the same thing with Tiger Woods. You sometimes, if you are lucky, have one chance to kill them off. Pistons had it here and blew it. Laker fans are such tools, they really are just the epitome of fan tooldom. Sorry to say, Lakers easily sweep next three games.


----------



## DetBNyce

> Originally posted by <b>reisedogg</b>!
> 
> 
> No I mean EVERY SHOT KOBE MAKES......he could make a free throw....and stupid *** Doc Rivers would go....."You know what, Kobe is a great free throw shooter"......Kobe could sit on the bench and put a towel over his head then Al Michaels would be like...."See Kobe puttin a towel over his head...that is smart.....you know why Doc......He doesnt want to catch a cold for game 3....."


I agree with reise, it's one reason I considered watching the game on mute.


----------



## DetBNyce

> Originally posted by <b>PatBateman</b>!
> Sorry to say, Lakers easily sweep next three games.


I really would like to know how you came to this conclusion, when the Pistons have played the Lakers even for two games. The Lakers will not win the next three, I guarantee it.


----------



## Midnight_Marauder

> Originally posted by <b>DetBNyce</b>!
> 
> 
> I agree with reise, it's one reason I considered watching the game on mute.


Doc Rivers makes Rick Mahorn look like a supergenius.....:laugh:


----------



## PatBateman

> Originally posted by <b>DetBNyce</b>!
> 
> 
> I really would like to know how you came to this conclusion, when the Pistons have played the Lakers even for two games. The Lakers will not win the next three, I guarantee it.


really just a hunch, a feel. It almost seems scripted. This is just the type of incentive the Lakers needed. I would absolutely vomit for hours if they win it all again, but I see them dominating the rest of the way. Again, just a feel, I really hope I'm dead wrong.


----------



## PacersguyUSA

> Originally posted by <b>reisedogg</b>!
> 
> 
> No I mean EVERY SHOT KOBE MAKES......he could make a free throw....and stupid *** Doc Rivers would go....."You know what, Kobe is a great free throw shooter"......Kobe could sit on the bench and put a towel over his head then Al Michaels would be like...."See Kobe puttin a towel over his head...that is smart.....you know why Doc......He doesnt want to catch a cold for game 3....."


Fair enough, he _could_ say that but he doesn't. Once when kobe went to the line, the announcers noted his high free throw shooting percentage, but guess what. They mentioned Billup's when he was at the line as well. And Kobe did make quite a few (read: more than 5) reeeeaaaalllllyyy tough shots that deserve commentating. And when a player makes a shot, even a regular one, is it unreasonable to comment on it. They are, after all, getting paid to do just that. They shouldn't make anything special out of Rip Hamilton hitting a 15 ft. jumper, and they don't, they merely say he scored.


----------



## BallBiologist

> Originally posted by <b>reisedogg</b>!
> 
> 
> No I mean EVERY SHOT KOBE MAKES......he could make a free throw....and stupid *** Doc Rivers would go....."You know what, Kobe is a great free throw shooter"......Kobe could sit on the bench and put a towel over his head then Al Michaels would be like...."See Kobe puttin a towel over his head...that is smart.....you know why Doc......He doesnt want to catch a cold for game 3....."


that is the best post i have read in the Magic offseason.. 5 stars for you man..


----------



## ian

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> 
> 
> Fair enough, he _could_ say that but he doesn't. Once when kobe went to the line, the announcers noted his high free throw shooting percentage, but guess what. They mentioned Billup's when he was at the line as well. And Kobe did make quite a few (read: more than 5) reeeeaaaalllllyyy tough shots that deserve commentating. And when a player makes a shot, even a regular one, is it unreasonable to comment on it. They are, after all, getting paid to do just that. They shouldn't make anything special out of Rip Hamilton hitting a 15 ft. jumper, and they don't, they merely say he scored.


That's just it. When Kobe hits a 15 footer, they slobber all over him.


----------



## jvanbusk

I am disgusted right now.

Why did Rip Hamilton decide to play like a little girl? And why oh why does Larry Brown coach like Ron Rothstein a day after I said he was brilliant?


----------



## PacersguyUSA

> "Walton has only averaged 4 minutes in the *playoffs*." - Doc Rivers when Luke Walton has only played 1 game in the *finals*.


Hahahahhaa, the irony. You're not comparing the same thing. Luke Walton _did_ average approximately 4.3 minutes in the playoffs. So he rounded. And not playoffs, not finals.


----------



## PacersguyUSA

> Originally posted by <b>ian</b>!
> 
> 
> That's just it. When Kobe hits a 15 footer, they slobber all over him.


They mention it, they don't go overboard unless it was an amazing 15 footer. They may also connect it to his overall skill, but they do that to Hamilton too.


----------



## Brian.

You know I was at my friends apartment ready to take **** from all of you guys about how I underestimated the pistons and then Kobe hits that shot. I seriously thought after we were up 6 we had a great chance to win the game and the series at that point. We need to recoup and play good on thursday.


----------



## PacersguyUSA

> Originally posted by <b>Brian</b>!
> You know I was at my friends apartment ready to take **** from all of you guys about how I underestimated the pistons and then Kobe hits that shot. I seriously thought after we were up 6 we had a great chance to win the game and the series at that point. We need to recoup and play good on thursday.


It may be hard for the Pistons to maintain that high level of play for that long.


----------



## BallBiologist

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> 
> 
> Hahahahhaa, the irony. You're not comparing the same thing. Luke Walton _did_ average approximately 4.3 minutes in the playoffs. So he rounded. And not playoffs, not finals.


DOC SAID Playoff finals btw..


----------



## thrillhouse

ah that was so dissapointing, we had that game in our grasps and lakers made some huge plays to take it away from us. i think we were shell shocked going into overtime. game three will be a major barometer for the rest of the series.


----------



## PacersguyUSA

> Originally posted by <b>courtside</b>!
> 
> 
> DOC SAID Playoff finals btw..


Yes. And if you take all the mintus played by Walton in the playoffs, and divide it by the number of games Walton has played in the playoffs, it comes out to 4.3 (That is how you find an arithmetic average). Rounded, that is 4 minutes per game in the playoffs (when rounding to the nearest whole number, if the tenth is below 5, it goes down, if it 5 or above, it rounds up). I don't see what that has to do with how much Walton played in the finals.


----------



## DetBNyce

My key for Game 3 is to feed the ball to Rasheed and let him rip Karl Malone to shreds. At one point in the third quarter, Sheed scored six in a row on Malone. He needs to have that scoring mindset from tipoff until the final buzzer. I have a good feeling about tonight's.










20 and 10 Sheed, 20 ands 10!


----------



## DetBNyce

> The Pistons plan to practice a little revisionist history going into tonight’s Game 3 of the NBA Finals:
> 
> Remember the good things that happened in L.A. — winning Game 1 — and pretend the bad never happened — blowing the end of Game 2 and losing to the Lakers in overtime.
> 
> The Pistons spent Wednesday taking it easy, recovering from a red-eye flight back to Detroit. They gathered late in the afternoon to break down film and do some light shooting.
> 
> “We’ve just got to out and play for a whole 48 (minutes), not 47 and 50 seconds,” Pistons forward Rasheed Wallace said. “We are supposed to be down? Our psyches are very high right now. We can play with anybody in the league. We’re here.
> 
> “Granted, they’re a good team, but we’re not scared of the Lakers. I don’t know why y’all cats think we’re scared of the Lakers, like the Lakers are this dominant force. Yo, we ain’t scared of them cats.”





> Ben Wallace said it is great being home for three straight games, but there are other things more important.
> 
> “We’re not (thinking) about the games being at home, we’re just looking forward to getting out there and playing the way we’re supposed to be playing,” he said.


Full Article


----------



## DetBNyce

It's being reported that Karl Malone won't play tonight.


----------



## thrillhouse

> Originally posted by <b>DetBNyce</b>!
> It's being reported that Karl Malone won't play tonight.


i actually hope he does play, hes practically a liability outhere


----------



## fear the fro

I have been at U of M orientation for the past couple days so I couldn't post about Game 2 but that was obviously a game we should have won. When you have an opportunity to take two games from the Lakers in LA you have to take advantage of it.

But it's over, and now we really have to take care of business at home. In every series so far we've lost potentially crucial games at home that made things a lot harder-Game 2 against Milwaukee to let them tie the series, Game 5 against Jersey to put them in a position to win it, and Game 4 against the Pacers that put them back in the series. We just can't do that against the Lakers.


----------



## UKfan4Life

Tayshaun has Kobe shut down so far!


----------



## Lope31

Pistons up 15. I love being under-rated. This is my favourite Finals series of all time and I've been around for ALOT. It was back in 1960 when...


----------



## irishfury

> Originally posted by <b>KABI</b>!
> Pistons up 15. I love being under-rated. This is my favourite Finals series of all time and I've been around for ALOT. It was back in 1960 when...


:yes:


----------



## thrillhouse

good first half, lets keep up the intensity stones.


----------



## thrillhouse

chauncey just hitting big shot after big shot.


----------



## irishfury

Yeah he is.....Billups has played awesome


----------



## thrillhouse

we cant keep giving up these open threes to fisher and george, they will make them.


----------



## thrillhouse

okay were up 12 going into the fourth, lets just finish them off.


----------



## thrillhouse

lindsay putting some huge effort out there


----------



## DetBNyce

> Originally posted by <b>PatBateman</b>!
> Sorry to say, Lakers easily sweep next three games.


Wow! Just wow!


----------



## thrillhouse

come on lets hold them under 70


----------



## Lope31

I am in love with the Pistons.


----------



## PacersguyUSA

Darko hit backboard!!!!!! :laugh: 

Congradulations on the victory.


----------



## DetBNyce

Haven't been this excited about basketball in quite some time... I'm proud of the Good Guys, they played their asses off tonight.


----------



## Midnight_Marauder

Man how can you not root for this team......they are taking the Lakers out with hustle and good team defense....Where will they have the parade at?......


----------



## DetBNyce

> Originally posted by <b>reisedogg</b>!
> Man how can you not root for this team......they are taking the Lakers out with hustle and good team defense....Where will they have the parade at?......


Down Woodward Ave.


----------



## thrillhouse

> Originally posted by <b>reisedogg</b>!
> Man how can you not root for this team......they are taking the Lakers out with hustle and good team defense....Where will they have the parade at?......


reise are you converting to the good guys?


----------



## Midnight_Marauder

> Originally posted by <b>DetBNyce</b>!
> 
> 
> Down Woodward Ave.


So they will pretty much do what they do for the Wings......


Call the post office.....the palace is about to have a new address....

4 Championship Drive....


----------



## Midnight_Marauder

> Originally posted by <b>thrillhouse</b>!
> 
> 
> reise are you converting to the good guys?


Ha ha.....For this series I am....living here in the D it is hard not to get caught up in this.....


----------



## Tactics

Congrats Pistons, this team is really impressing me, I'm loving this series. Seeing you guys do this to the Lakers makes me feel better about the Pacers, lol.


----------



## DetBNyce

It's nice to here congrats from Pacers fans... although we still have two more tough wins to get.


----------



## jokeaward

> Originally posted by <b>thrillhouse</b>!
> lindsay putting some huge effort out there


Yeah ,that dance number was hot. Oh, the game.

"Richard Hunter is putting forth a great effort" - Doc Rivers


----------



## fear the fro

Awesome game. To be honest the game should have been over by the end of the first quarter, we missed so many easy shots and free throws early that would have let us put them away right at the start. But it was still a great game for the Pistons, my only problem was right when LA started making a little run late in the game the Pistons decided it would be a great time to start turning the ball over after LA makes a shot. But that got back under control pretty quickly and we came up with a big W and held them under 70!

Too bad Darko couldn't have made that shot though. That's embarrassing. 

Just keep playing Piston basketball and there's no reason why we shouldn't be able to win this one in front of the home crowd. Hell, we should be one game away from sweeping right now.


----------



## DerangedDisco

Damn, teh Pistons completely dominated them. They are destroying my beliefs that the Lakers were a better team then them.


----------



## slamnjam

Additional Game 3 info.

Game Recap 
Boxscore


----------



## TheHeff

Geez I really hope the Lakers at least make this a series


----------



## Diesel

Pistons had a good game 3 and and looked like they brought their best game. But this is not a 3 game series.Don't start the parade planning just yet as the Lakers still have something to say about it.


----------



## HOWIE

Remember Detroit fans, it is a race to four wins, but Detroit seems to have faster runners and the Lakers appear to have the shoes tied together. 

Beating the Lakers in game 3 like that is going to have the media wondering how Phil Jackson is going to counter for game four or if he can counter Detroit's Defense.

Detroit is putting the "Team" back into basketball, not taking anything away from Hamilton, but this team is winning on Team defense. Everyone is stepping up to shut down the Laker players.

Looking forward to game four on Sunday!!!!!! :yes:


----------



## DetBNyce

It's exciting to be 2 wins away from a title, but we still need two wins and we're still playing the Lakers, so anything is possible. We just have to keep playing the way we are and let everything take care of itself.

LA will bring their best effort in Game 4. No teams wants to go down 3-1.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

Keep on keepin' on, Pistons. Go Detroit!

Damn. As a Bulls fan, its still so hard to say that...


----------



## TheHeff

> Originally posted by <b>DetBNyce</b>!
> It's exciting to be 2 wins away from a title, but we still need two wins and we're still playing the Lakers, so anything is possible. We just have to keep playing the way we are and let everything take care of itself.
> 
> LA will bring their best effort in Game 4. No teams wants to go down 3-1.


I know what your sayin I'm going crazy, then i get nerveous, then I go crazy again 4 years ago I thought it would be a good 10 years before even having a chance to make it this far! We just seem to be outplaying the Lakers big time and I'm a little worried, but anyways 2 wins away from Detroit being the NBA champs...WOW! Bring the title back East and way more importantly bring it back to DETROIT!!!!!


----------



## fear the fro

What I'm worried about most is that in every series we've had opportunities to really finish off our opponents but instead we let them back in it. We can't do that against the Lakers.


----------



## PacersguyUSA

And unlike the Pacers, the Lakers don't have a possible flawless lineup that I can come up with.


----------



## thrillhouse

i didnt mention how well i thought ben played on shaq yesterday, i know it was a team effort to stop him, but ben was the main guy on him and he did a terrific job on him. only time shaq has scored under 25 points in a finals game


----------



## 2cent

The dreamers over in the lakers site actually think that Phil will come up with something to combat the pistons. Keep dreaming. You cant design plays to combat stop heart and detemination . As Red Auerbach said they play every possesion as if its the last 2 minutes. You cant control that.

Foul trouble is the only thing that will stop the pistons from winning 4-1 or 4-2 and I think Rasheed will go-off the last couple of games to give them another option that hasnt been fully exploited yet.


GO PISTONS.


----------



## Premier

Holding the Lakers to under 70 and keeping Shaq and Kobe to 25 points was amazing. The Detroit defense has to be tops in the league. Rip Hamilton is going to be something.


----------



## Lope31

If we lose the next game we lose the series unfortunatley. However, I think that if the Pistons can fend off the desperate Lakers in Game Four then it will be the biggest win of the year by any team.


----------



## DetBNyce

There are a lot of rumblings that Phil Jackson is going to switch up the lineup (possibly the starters). The two switches I've heard of the most are inserting Fisher into the starting lieup and putting Kobe on Chauncey.


----------



## DetBNyce

The magic number is 1!!!!


----------



## thrillhouse

great game stones, we are playing together as a team. one more win for the championship.


----------



## D.Spartan

> Originally posted by <b>DetBNyce</b>!
> The magic number is 1!!!!


:king: :king: :king: :king: :king: 

We are showing so much heart.
The Lakers are finished.


----------



## PatBateman

> Originally posted by <b>D.Spartan</b>!
> 
> :king: :king: :king: :king: :king:
> 
> We are showing so much heart.
> The Lakers are finished.


don't say that, it will come back to bite you in the azz. Next game is so key, not like any other game wasn't, but the Pistons really need to finish this business on their own court and terms.

Go PISTONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DerangedDisco

Great game!
However, we need to come out strong for the next game, or LA could really get some momentum. I still think that the Pistons will win either in 5 or 6.


----------



## thrillhouse

hope this ends the second geussing of the carmello pick, if he was guarding kobe, he would have 30 every game. tayshaun is playing terriffic defense on him


----------



## DetBNyce

> Originally posted by <b>thrillhouse</b>!
> hope this ends the second geussing of the carmello pick, if he was guarding kobe, he would have 30 every game. tayshaun is playing terriffic defense on him


Sadly I still think people would complain... but who would really care -- we would be NBA Champs!


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Congratulations guys. You deserve it. :2fing: 


(hope that next year "my" team meets against yours) :gopray:


----------



## DetBNyce

It's not over yet. We certainly have put ourselves in a great situation, but eliminated LA should be a tough task. We still haven't won it yet and I am loving that the Pistons players are acting like it.


----------



## Brian.

> Originally posted by <b>DetBNyce</b>!
> It's not over yet. We certainly have put ourselves in a great situation, but eliminated LA should be a tough task. We still haven't won it yet and I am loving that the Pistons players are acting like it.


Yep I agree with this. The hardest game to win is the 4th one.


----------



## thrillhouse

game 5 about 3 hours away, im fired up.

lets close this out pistons


----------



## DetBNyce

Up 10.

One more half of great Deeeeeeeeeeetroit Baaaaaaaasketball left and the 'ship is ours!


----------



## HOWIE

> Originally posted by <b>DetBNyce</b>!
> Up 10.
> 
> One more half of great Deeeeeeeeeeetroit Baaaaaaaasketball left and the 'ship is ours!


Better park your car in the garage tonight!


----------



## WhoDaBest23

I'm loving this game. I love watching the Lakers lose. Ben and Rip are playing awesome!

Let's go Pistons!


----------



## DetBNyce

> Originally posted by <b>fear the fro</b>!
> I have been at U of M orientation for the past couple days so I couldn't post about Game 2....


What?!?!

*Adds fear the fro to my list of people I don't like*

1. Jvanbusk
2. Brian
3. fear the fro


----------



## DetBNyce

> Originally posted by <b>HOWIE</b>!
> 
> 
> Better park your car in the garage tonight!


:laugh: 

I may go out and join in on the "fun".



I'm sure I'll see some people like this tonight:


----------



## mofo202

The Pistons are kicking ***!


----------



## DetBNyce

:yes:


----------



## MJG

So many former Washington players 

Kidding, I've been rooting for you guys since before the playoffs began, I always support my former players  One more quarter to go!


----------



## mofo202

Lindsey right off the bat with a steal and layin.


----------



## BlayZa

up 27 with rips FT to come 

pwned

hard


----------



## mofo202




----------



## DetBNyce

> Originally posted by <b>mofo202</b>!


Heaven.... must be like this...


----------



## DetBNyce




----------



## mofo202




----------



## Peja Vu

Congrats to the Pistons and all of their fans here at bbb.net!!!

:bbanana: :rbanana: :bbanana: :rbanana: :bbanana: :rbanana:


----------



## Joker

:djparty: 

i would have never thought! CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## Ghiman

*Congratulations!*

*cough* *cough* *sniff* *sniff*

As a Laker fan, i would like to congratulate the Detroit Pistons in winning the championship. 

Bottom line, your team played great defense and showed that you had more heart than my Laker team. 

You guys deserved it!! :yes:

This is going to be a long summer...... :sigh:

~ghiman


----------



## thrillhouse

> Originally posted by <b>DetBNyce</b>!
> 
> 
> What?!?!
> 
> *Adds fear the fro to my list of people I don't like*
> 
> 1. Jvanbusk
> 2. Brian
> 3. fear the fro


:laugh: 
anyway go pistons


----------



## DetBNyce

> Metro Detroit motorists are used to navigating orange construction barrels. Now, it's the Detroit Pistons' turn.
> 
> The parade honoring the NBA champs will begin at 11:30 a.m. Thursday, but the traditional route down Woodward has been switched, thanks to construction downtown.
> 
> “There's a lot of construction near the new Compuware headquarters, so it isn't feasible to have the parade on Woodward,” said Dave Manney, spokesman for Detroit Mayor Kwame Kilpatrick.


About the parade 

I'll be the there!


----------



## PistonFAN81

I wish that I was gonna be able to go!!!!!!


----------



## TheHeff

> Originally posted by <b>DetBNyce</b>!
> 
> 
> About the parade
> 
> I'll be the there!


Sweet thanks for posting I'll be their with Pistonsfan81


----------



## Brian.




----------



## Brian.




----------

